
How to Track Your Kids (and Other People's Kids) with the TicTocTrack Watch - weinzierl
https://www.troyhunt.com/how-to-track-your-kids-and-other-peoples-kids-with-the-tictoctrack-watch/
======
weinzierl
I was just looking for a child watch on Amazon yesterday. Not a tracking
watch, just a light, small, low priced watch. I was surprised at how many of
even the lowly priced watches offer tracking. First spot an the Amazon list
was a simple watch with tracking functionality (but no SIM card included) for
13 EUR.

